# Hashis, what is considered optimal?



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

On thyorxine Ive always found my tsh to be top of range and my free t4 to be near top of range while my free t3 is lower of range. If I push the synthetic t4 too far I end up feeling very edgey and my t4 goes above range but my t3 stays lower.

My latest results being;

Free T4: 17.8.0 pmol/L ( 10.0 - 20.0 )
Free T3: 4.3 pmol/L ( 3.0 - 6.5 )

TSH: 3.5mIU/L ( 0.30 - 4.00 )
ThAb: 512 U/mL ( < 60 )

That was on about 175mcg thyroxine daily. The free t4 there is upper, free t3 a bit lower and tsh upper.

What should I be aiming for approximately with each? I think I dont feel well with all this t4.

Im starting dessicated thyroid, Im thinking it might raise my free t3 a bit and lower my free t4 a bit. Is that good?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I do believe you would fare better on the dessicated thyroid and you are correct; FT4 would lower, FT3 would go up and that TSH should come down.

But........................have you had an ultra-sound? That Thyroglobulin Ab is awfully high!


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

no havnt thought of an ultra sound. is that to detect cancer? is it like mri's where it is really expensive?

good to know im on the right track with where my results should get to. i think the t4 only med was just elevating my free t4 mostly.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

ok day 10 now, would 3 weeks be a good time for a retest or should it be after 2 weeks?

also should i be taking the t3 containing dessicated thyroid on the day of the test as it has such a short half life wont it spike my results?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

1. You need to do labs 6-8 weeks after a medication change. Any sooner than that and your results would not be accurate; you have to give your body time to fully absorb the new dose and put it to use.

2. Don't take your medication before a blood test, take it after. Taking it before can artificially raise your Frees and skew the results.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

But what if my dose is too high, 6-8 weeks of horribleness


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

experiencing extreme panic attacks with no mental stimulation for the first 6 hours after taking the medication now, im thinking i might be getting too much t3. its only been 2ish weeks but im considering redoing the blood tests already.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

i was on synthetics before so now its 3 weeks on whole thyroid that should be enough time to gauge if im now hyper with blood results? i certainly feel hyper.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

can i get some help with this please.

i find it hard to sit on a horrible dose for 8 weeks before i know what my results are? seems ludicrous. i also dont know how to figure if im hyper or hypo as it swings and the symptoms are often the same.

also what ft3 and ft4 ratios should i be looking for in lab results to indicate im near a good dose?


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Bump, Im asking for help. Getting frustrated with these boards as people ask for your numbers etc then never come back.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

BatMan, here's my understanding based not on firsthand experience with "whole thyroid" meds, but on reading many, many comments here. It seems that many people get "jittery" on the meds when first starting them, but then things level off. Occasionally it's because of a dose that's too high, but often it seems that it's simply the body adjusting, and after a few weeks (or maybe several weeks for some), the jitters are gone, and things start to get back to normal on that dose.

Having said that, however, if you are truly feeling hyper, it's not a bad idea to request labwork just to be sure. It's entirely possible that your dose is too high, and it would be helpful to know that now rather than in 3 to 5 more weeks. But like Jenny said above, it's best to get your labwork done early in the morning, THEN take your meds.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

well i did that and funnily enough my t3 was upper range, my t4 was middle range but my tsh was 23.

so i started again at 30mg, then 60mg and ive now started the original 90mg which was the supposed equivalent of my 150mcg synthetic. although i think i was under medicated at 150mcg and should have been more like 170mcg. so i mayb step up to 120mg of NDT in another 2 weeks if i dont feel well, then hold for 4-8 weeks and get retested.

thoughts?


----------

